# Anyone have a gurgling stomach?



## cahgirl87

Ok, so I just found out I was pregnant a few days ago (I'm a little over 5 weeks). I started having period like cramps a few days before I should have gotten my period and they have continued. I also have a tightening feeling in my stomach sometimes and it is constantly gurgling/rumbling. I'm sure this is normal as my uterus is stretching out to make room for the baby just wanted to talk to someone :) Also, since I'm only 5 weeks, should I be peeing this much? I have to go to the bathroom like every 10 minutes. I was expecting frequent urination, just not so soon. 5 weeks? I thought the baby would have to be bigger to be pressing on my bladder. hmmmm


----------



## seoj

The mild cramping is for SURE very common in early pregnancy... it will come and go at times, you may also experience some sharp twinges as well. But, like you said, it's just your body making room for baby... and your uterus will slowly start to move up as well. 

Not sure about the rumbling tummy? Are you hungry more? I know I was!!! Still am! lol. 

The peeing thing is pretty common as well- I had to pee more often at first. I would even wake up like 2-3 times a night!!!!! Ugh... but over the weeks it's gotten better... for now ;) I only wake up once a night now- then again right before my alarm goes off in the morning. But I have a friend who said she knew she was prego cause she had to go to the bathroom SO often!!! Even before her BFP! So it happens. 

You'll go through many many stages hun... ah, the joys of pregnancy :) hehe. 

Congrats and best of luck to a H&H 9 mos!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Yup, all common and perfectly normal symptoms...cramping, peeing, gurgling (at least for me...my tummy gurgles up a storm)...welcome to pregnancy!!


----------



## mamawannabee

Thats all been normal for me too :thumbup: Eat every time you're hungry, it will help with the nausea! And up ALL the time to pee, like every half hour during the day or more and twice a night normally. Since the fourth week! I wouldn't worry about the cramps either, just making room for your baby!


----------



## lynnikins

the peeing isnt baby pressing on your bladder is the hormones lol wait till 3rd tri when baby really is pressing on your bladder lol


----------



## mrs.p

My stomach will not stop gurgling even when I'm not hungry. It's crasy. Happy to hear I'm not the only one with that symptom. :)


----------



## 05mummy07

My tummy has been gurgling loads today too! I'm just over 5 weeks as well. It was after I'd eaten, and I had been starving beforehand... come to think of it I'm always hungry this lately lol. Congrats! xx


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Tahnks god I'm not alone my gurgling woke me up last night it was so loud and I've woken this morning and it is still there and still really loud. I would love to know what it is. Congratulations to all you ladies and best wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## daisybby03

Peeing a lot didn't happen to me till I was in 2 nd tri with dd. When I was pregnant with dd I had a stomach of steel. I could eat anything and feel fine..hope that happens with this pregnancy too


----------



## sara k

:shrug:


cahgirl87 said:


> Ok, so I just found out I was pregnant a few days ago (I'm a little over 5 weeks). I started having period like cramps a few days before I should have gotten my period and they have continued. I also have a tightening feeling in my stomach sometimes and it is constantly gurgling/rumbling. I'm sure this is normal as my uterus is stretching out to make room for the baby just wanted to talk to someone :) Also, since I'm only 5 weeks, should I be peeing this much? I have to go to the bathroom like every 10 minutes. I was expecting frequent urination, just not so soon. 5 weeks? I thought the baby would have to be bigger to be pressing on my bladder. hmmmm

its not size of baby to cause peeing...its hormones that effects our functions


----------



## cahgirl87

Haha, oh I feel so dumb :D I kept reading that frequent urination was a sign of early pregnancy but didn't understand why (didn't come across explanations....only the later ones about the baby pushing on you bladder further along). Can I blame it on baby brain? lol 

Also to those with the gurgling stomaches - mine happens even when I'm not hungry too. It's just constantly rumbling! Boyfriend laughs every time this happens and rubs my tummy which seems to help. Rubbing my stomach helps with the cramping too.


----------



## crashbaby

Hi Ladies! 

I am on 9DPO and my stomach can't stop gurgling!! I don't have a BPF yet, but I am happy to hear that I might get one. I totally thought I was the only one with this weird gurgling... :)


----------

